# Jazzmo'thology @ Bar 414, Brixton, launches 'JAMMIN' on Sunday 13 October



## Bar 414 (Sep 19, 2013)

As Brixton Market and Brixton Village register their renaissance and celebrate the joys of stepping out to meet good friends in the right setting, the whole of London should know that great Live music is also to be enjoyed south of the river.

On Sunday 13 October, 5.00p.m.-11.00p.m., 'JAMMIN' is set to strike the real blue note when Jazz returns to this iconic hub in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, bringing the creative dynamism of the featured line-up of excellent musicians on stage:

DORIAN FORD (keyboard)

HEIDI HEIDELBERG (vocals)

MAO YAMADA (double bass)

RIO KAI (double bass)

JOSE JOYETTE (drums)

Bar 414 is proudly continuing along the path which, last year, led to celebrated performances by OMAR PUENTE, the Cuban violin maestro, LA SUITE BIPOLAR from Venezuela, Courtney Pine's guitarist, CAMERON PIERRE, and legendary saxman RAY CARLESS amongst many other fine, home-grown musicians to have graced its stage.

Bar 414 aims to create a solid platform to nurture budding young talent in the heart of SW9! If you believe you have the ambition and the passion, just bring along your instrument - including voice! - and we'll give you the chance to shine! We 'JAMMIN'!

And if you're just looking for the right place to be on a Sunday night - every second and fourth Sunday in the month - then you'll love the warm and very friendly vibe! Admission is absolutely free! But you must be sure to walk with your valid ID!

Bar 414
414 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton, SW9 8LF.
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/BAR-414/309311687896

How to get here!
TfL: Brixton (Victoria Line)
British Rail: Brixton
Bus: 2, 3, 35, 37, 45, 59, 109, 118, 133, 159, 196, 250, 322, 333, 345, 355, 415, 432, P4, P5.


----------



## Bar 414 (Sep 30, 2013)

MAO YAMADA @ BAR 414 Sunday 13th October 2013.
 






 The guitar was the first instrument I got into playing. Had a few gigs in blues/funk outfit in early 90's in London pub circuit.

I had a privilege to work with Zongamin with whom I played in many festivals including Leeds and Reading, many gigs here in UK, in europe, and in Japan. This association led me to a session with Massive Attack's album Heligoland in writing stage of the process.

I went to Basstech for popular music performance degree, then re-trained myself as a double bass player.

People I have performed with: Nigel Price, Dominic Ashworth, Nicholas Meier, Gabrielle Ducomble, Greg Heath, Harry Waters, Brandon Allen, Blake Wilner, Dominic Pipkin and many, many others through different pick-up bands and sessions. It's been 14 years since I have started out as a professional bass player.

I have performed at Ronnie's Bar, Spice of Life, Vortex, Mandarin Oriental Hotel Bar etc.

Currently I am part of Dom & The Iko's. A piano-led New Orleans influenced band.

in UK, in europe, and in Japan. This association led me to a session with Massive Attack's album Heligoland in writing stage of the process.


----------



## Bar 414 (Oct 8, 2013)

JAZZMO'THOLOGY
DORIAN FORD ON KEYBOARDS @ BAR 414 Sunday 13th October 2013 5PM-11PM.
SHOW TIME 7PM.


----------



## Bar 414 (Oct 8, 2013)

JAZZMO'THOLOGY
JOSE JOYETTE ON DRUMS @ BAR 414 Sunday 13th October 2013 5PM-11PM.
SHOW TIME 7PM.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm liking the look of that drum kit.


----------



## Bar 414 (Oct 8, 2013)

JAZZMO'THOLOGY
HEIDI HEIDELBERG ON VOCALS @ BAR 414 Sunday 13th October 2013 5PM-11PM.
SHOW TIME 7PM.


----------



## Bar 414 (Oct 8, 2013)

JAZZMO'THOLOGY
RIO KAI ON DOUBLE BASS @ BAR 414 Sunday 13th October 2013 5PM-11PM.
SHOW TIME 7PM.


----------



## gabi (Oct 8, 2013)

Bit of a reinvention for 414 then? Are you moving away from the hard house?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

gabi said:


> Bit of a reinvention for 414 then? Are you moving away from the hard house?


They've been putting on occasional live/ska nights for some time. They are excellent too. Fantastic musicians.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 8, 2013)

looks like a good Sunday night that, but god the advert blurb is fucking cringey.

414 as 'iconic hub' give it a rest


----------



## gabi (Oct 8, 2013)

414 is most definitely an iconic hub  the ultimate last chance saloon. ive never had a dull night in there thats for damn sure.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2013)

They even had one of the Fat Whites play there a while ago. On a drag night. With a bloke wearing a cape. And an all girl garage rock band. 











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...ag-night-at-the-414-club-on-coldharbour-lane/


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 8, 2013)

Dan U said:


> looks like a good Sunday night that, but god the advert blurb is fucking cringey.
> 
> 414 as 'iconic hub' give it a rest



It was pretty vibrant and edgy last time I was in on a Sunday morning about 10 years ago


----------

